# 788 factory trigger pull.



## TurkeyProof (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the factory trigger pull of a Remington 788?


----------



## CAL (Feb 19, 2011)

I drilled mine out and placed an adjustable spring in mine and it is less than 1 1/2 lbs. Also installed a trigger stop.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Feb 20, 2011)

Factory is 7 pounds. I will also warn you that I was going to install a lighter adjustable trigger in mine, until my gunsmith told me that the 700's, and the 788's both have A LOT of problems out of the aftermarket trigger jobs. Said they have a tendency to "slip" if the gun is bumped, causing the gun to go off. I'm sticking with my 7 lbs trigger.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 20, 2011)

hmm,  seen several with the Timney triggers and they are perfect...

best thing you can do to the 788.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure what the brand was I was looking at. I simply stopped looking after I was told that. I'd rather sacrifice a slight bit of accuracy to maintain a higher level of safety. The one I was looking at was a 3.5 pound pull, and cost about $120.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 20, 2011)

timney's have been around for a LONG time

as safe as any trigger.

any trigger can be adjusted until's it's unsafe.....


----------



## animalguy (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Canjar made a trigger for them at one time, but pretty pricey.  I had a factory trigger that was tolerable. I found a very wide trigger shoe that attached with a set screw. By making the trigger so wide, it didn't FEEL so heavy. It served me well. I am An IDIOT for selling it. It was a 7mm-08 carbine.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 20, 2011)

AbnormalEKG said:


> Factory is 7 pounds. I will also warn you that I was going to install a lighter adjustable trigger in mine, until my gunsmith told me that the 700's, and the 788's both have A LOT of problems out of the aftermarket trigger jobs. Said they have a tendency to "slip" if the gun is bumped, causing the gun to go off. I'm sticking with my 7 lbs trigger.



Do what you feel is best for you and your safety but we have done dozens at the gun shop I work at in Newnan and have never had a problem.  I have installed a Timney "drop-in" trigger in my Remington 700, my son's 700 and his 788.  Whole sale prices are between $110.00 to 130.00.  Both 700's were breaking at about 8 pounds and are now set at 3 pounds and John's 788 was almost 9 pounds and is now at 3.5.

I do not believe you will ever have a problem using a good make of replacement trigger.


----------

